# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Γνώμες

## volman

Να σας πω την αλήθεια, όταν άκουσα για σύνδεση μεταξύ χρηστών με ασύρματο εξοπλισμό αμέσως σκέφτηκα για τις νομικές προεκτάσεις που μπορεί να έχει αυτό το θέμα. Όταν έμαθα, στην συνάντηση που είχαμε, ότι πλέον τέτοιος περιορισμός δεν υφίσταται, τότε αλλάζουν πολλά. Υπάρχουν πολλοί ερασιτέχνες που θα ήθελαν να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους, να δημιουργηθεί ένα δίκτυο όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι και δεν μας άφηναν για διάφορους λόγους. Σίγουρα η πραγματοποίηση ενός τέτοιου εγχειρήματος είναι δύσκολη αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. Και σε αυτό βοηθάνε ορισμένα στοιχεία όπως το χαμηλό κόστος εξοπλισμού.

----------


## commando

έχεις κόλλημα με τα νομικά πλαίσια εσύ χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε το (το AWMN)

----------


## Themis Ap

Η διαφορά χρόνων στα 2 Post μας λέει κάτι???  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Η διαφορά χρόνων στα 2 Post μας λέει κάτι???


Ότι ο commando βαράει πολλές σκοπιές και χρειάζεται ύπνο  ::

----------


## koki

Ό,τι κάτι βαράει πολύ, είναι η αλήθεια. Τώρα για τις σκοπιές, επιφυλάσσομαι .


(πιπερι!)  ::  


commando = θρησκεία

----------


## Themis Ap

Ντροπή κοπέλα πράγμα  ::  

 ::  Δεν κανουμε ένα topic με τα πιό άκυρα post σε αυτό το forum?

ΥΓ: No offence commando

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Themis Ap
> 
> Η διαφορά χρόνων στα 2 Post μας λέει κάτι??? 
> 
> 
> Ότι ο commando βαράει πολλές σκοπιές και χρειάζεται ύπνο


*Αναβολή* χρειάζεται να πάει για λίγο διακοπές Πολωνία!  ::   ::

----------


## DragonFighter

Ρε koki αντί να την λες στον καθένα, γιατί δεν βοηθάς λίγο κάνα νέωπα να φτιάξει έναν αξιοπρεπή κόμβο (σαν εμένα πχ  ::  )

No hard feelings ε;  ::  

PS: Commando έχεις μείνει πίσω 4μιση χρόνια!

----------


## Cha0s

> Ρε koki αντί να την λες στον καθένα, γιατί δεν βοηθάς λίγο κάνα νέωπα να φτιάξει έναν αξιοπρεπή κόμβο (σαν εμένα πχ  )


Κάτσε να φτιάξει πρώτα τον δικό της ντε!  ::   ::

----------


## python

> Ό,τι κάτι βαράει πολύ, είναι η αλήθεια. Τώρα για τις σκοπιές, επιφυλάσσομαι .
> 
> 
> (πιπερι!)  
> 
> 
> commando = θρησκεία


  ::   :: 

ΠΙΠΕΡΙ κόκκινο!!! με πράσινη μουστάρδα wasabi!!  ::   ::

----------


## commando

ευχαριστω για το θρησκεια !
 ::   ::   ::   ::  Εννοειτε ορθοδοξη ε οχι καμμια βουδιστικη!  ::   ::   :: 




> *Αναβολή* χρειάζεται να πάει για λίγο διακοπές Πολωνία!


Αμα παω κ δε γυρισω θα σας λειψω?

----------


## papashark

> Αμα παω κ δε γυρισω θα σας λειψω?


Αμα περνάς καλά, πίστεψε με δεν θα στεναχωρηθούμε καθόλου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Εννοειτε ορθοδοξη ε


φτου φτου σκόρδα μας

----------


## SV1EFT

> έχεις κόλλημα με τα νομικά πλαίσια εσύ χαλάρωσε και απόλαυσε το (το AWMN)


Ρε φίλε τι πίνεις τίποτα ληγμένα της Φ.Α.Γ.Ε χεχεχεχεχε  ::   ::   ::  
και κάποιος άλλος έβγαζε παλιά post στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## commando

ηταν λιγο σφιγμενος αυτος ο τυπος κ ειπα να ψαξω το ιστορικο του χεχε!Γιαυτο του λεω χαλαρωσε με τα νομικιστικα εδω ολη η Ελλαδα ειναι βουτηγμενη στο βοθρο της αρπαχτης κ του λαδωματος εμεις ειμαστε αγιοι εδω μεσα.
Κλεισε τις ειδησεις ανοιξε AWMN

----------


## papashark

> ηταν λιγο σφιγμενος αυτος ο τυπος κ ειπα να ψαξω το ιστορικο του χεχε!Γιαυτο του λεω χαλαρωσε με τα νομικιστικα εδω ολη η Ελλαδα ειναι βουτηγμενη στο βοθρο της αρπαχτης κ του λαδωματος εμεις ειμαστε αγιοι εδω μεσα.
> Κλεισε τις ειδησεις ανοιξε AWMN


4.5 χρόνια σφιγμένος ήταν ο καημένος, ευτυχώς που τον έσωσες.....



(καλά επί της ουσίας είναι αστείο να εκφράζει κάποιος τις νομικές του επιφυλάξεις και ο άλλος να απαντάει "ποιός τους χέζει τους νόμους"....)  ::

----------


## commando

ελα ντε τελικα ποιος τους εχ@σ@ τους νομους?Αυτοι που βγαζει ο Τριανταφυλλοπουλος ή ολοι μας σαν λαος,σαν δημοκρατια?

----------

